# [Excel] Zeit-Rechnungen & Formatierung



## Suchfunktion (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo, folgendes moechte ich realisieren:


```
Beginn:	Dauer in Min:	Ende:
08:00	90	         09:30
```

Also Excel kann ich eigentlich einigermassen gut, und die formel ist auch kein problem, ABER nur wenn ich "Dauer in Min", das feld drunter mit der minutenanzeige, auf hh:mm:ss-Format stelle..

Ich will aber dass unter der Ende-Zelle (bei 09:30) die 8:00 und 90 addiert werden so dass 9:30 rauskommt..
Und ich will statt der 90 nicht 01:30 eingeben muessen..

Help!

danke..


----------



## server (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

folgender Lösungsvorschlag:

Dein Aufbau bleibt bestehen wie er ist.
Also in Feld A1 Beginn, Feld B1 Dauer in min, Feld C1 Ende *+ Feld D1 Multiplikator* 

Du musst jetzt in das Feld unter D1 (also D2 ) 1:00 für eine Stunde eintragen.
Dann definierst du das Feld B2 (hier kommen die Minuten rein) um auf General und tippst mal 90 min rein.

In Feld C2 (Endzeit) muss folgendes stehen: = A2 + (C2/60) * D2

sollte funktionieren


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von server _
> *
> In Feld C2 (Endzeit) muss folgendes stehen: = A2 + (C2/60) * D2
> 
> *



Das kann aber so nicht funktionieren. Du definierst C2 durch C2, das geht nicht


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

Aber dein Ansatz war richtig Server,

so funktionierts:

Beginn, Dauer, Ende, Multiplikator, so wies Server geschrieben hat, aber beim Ende (also ab C2 und darunter) folgende Formel:

*A2+(B2/60)*$D$2*

Wobei D2 fix sein muss (markieren und F4; oder $selber setzen).

Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wie der Multiplikator funktioniert 
Die Idee hab ich von Server übernommen...
Server, kannst du mir erklären, was es mit dem auf sich hat?


----------



## server (20. Februar 2004)

Ups, sorry, ein Tippfehler...

*g*

Aber funktionieren tut es...
Bei solchen Aufgabenstellungen muss man Programme immer überlisten.

Hab ein Abrechungsprogramm für eine Vermietung geschrieben, das war ein lustiger Code in Visual Basic, da ist man mit dem Zeit Problem (60er System) konfrontiert...

Was es mit dem Multiplikator auf sich hat?


Du gibst die Dauer in Minuten ein (tatsächlich aber Einheitenlos).

z.B. 20

Dadurch, dass ich die Zahl durch 60 dividiere, erhalte ich die Zeitdauer in Stunden.

= 2/6 = 1/3 = 0,33333

Naja, und damit ich dieses drittel einer einheit (nämlich Stunden) zuweisen kann, muss ich es mit einer Stunde multiplizieren.

Weil das ganze aber als eine Gleichung geschrieben ist und Excel mit 1/3 Stunden + (z.B)  8:00 Uhr rechnet = 8: (1/3*60) = 8:20


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von server _
> *Ups, sorry, ein Tippfehler...
> 
> *g*
> ...



Hehe, dachte ich mir eh 

Aber kannst du mir das mit dem Faktor erklären? Ich versteh das nicht


----------



## server (20. Februar 2004)

Siehe oben


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

Sehr raffiniert!
Respekt!


----------



## Suchfunktion (22. Februar 2004)

*Sorry leutz..*

Sorry wenn ihr euch jetzt aufregt.. das war ein kleiner Test..

Warum schwer wenns auch einfach geht

Aufloesung:

Anfang+Dauer/MinutenanzahlEinesTages

bzw.


```
=A2+B2/1440
```

Hehe..
Jaja, scheiss aufgabe, ich weiss..
TSCHULDIGUNG! 

   

Naja, trotzdem danke fuer eure Muehen


----------



## Pardon_Me (23. Februar 2004)

*Re: Sorry leutz..*



> _Original geschrieben von Suchfunktion _
> *Sorry wenn ihr euch jetzt aufregt.. das war ein kleiner Test..
> 
> Warum schwer wenns auch einfach geht
> ...



Hehe, cool! 
Auch hier: gut zu wissen!


----------

